# Coping with health issues from spouse



## pseudo-nymous (Nov 1, 2017)

Thank you all for your time and suggestions.


----------



## Tknight (Jul 30, 2018)

Exercise, exercise, exercise. Get the blood flowing again. It will get better in time. 

Dont stoop to her level no matter what, eventually your kids will probably see this manipulative behavior too. 

Good luck.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Well, i have not went thru an awful divorce but i had the same response when my MIL was ill. At 5 AM when the phone rung, my heart will race, i felt light headed and nauseous, i was literally sick whenever the phone rang.

What i realized is that I had trained my body to have that reaction. So, i had to retrain myself by doing breathing exercises. Take a 5 count breathe in and 5 count breathe out. Keep doing it and listening to your heartbeat. Do it until you quiet your mind and your heart stop racing.

Also, like others have suggested, start exercising and eating well. Spend time out doors. So you can get out of that loop of thoughts about the ex and what's going on.

Good luck.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Sounds like anxiety. As far as any communication from you W, let the lawyers handle the talking. Only talk about your child with your W. Simple questions that require yes or no answers.


----------

